# The Walking Dead S10E16 Finale “A Certain Doom” 10/4/20



## SnakeEyes

My guide is showing the season finale is not tagged with NEW. It’s dated with the episode’s originally scheduled finale air date of 4/12/20. My Season Pass recording for new episodes only wouldn’t have picked this up.


----------



## KDeFlane

ah yes, April 5th was a "part 1 of 2" for the midseason finale. I hate thinking of Oct.4th as "season 10A finale" rather than the start of season 10B, but that's how it was scripted. Good catch!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

My new-only 1P is picking it up...


----------



## kdmorse

My TE3 Roamio doesn't even know it's scheduled yet. I'll give it a week to try to figure that out.


----------



## SnakeEyes

Rob Helmerichs said:


> My new-only 1P is picking it up...


Just looked at mine again. It now shows "NEW" and the air date is updated to 10/4/20.


----------



## DeltaOne

I did a bit of research and found:

Oct 4 8 pm: Walking Dead bonus content
Oct 4 9 pm: Walking Dead season 10 mid-season finale S10E16. More season 10 content in early 2021.
Oct 4 10 pm: Walking Dead: World Beyond S1E1. I guess this is a Dead spin-off.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

DeltaOne said:


> Oct 4 10 pm: Walking Dead: World Beyond S1E1. I guess this is a Dead spin-off.


Yes...basically a two-season maxi-series focusing on people who grew up after the Zombie Apocalypse.


----------

